# i need help building a walk in smokehouse



## ilhunter1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

i am wanting to build a walk in smoker. i plan on smoking a lot of deer salami and sticks. i would prefer to build it out of concrete blocks and would probably prefer propane as the main source. i need help from the beginning. i would love to see pictures or your walk in smoker houses. i need all the help i can get  thanks ilhunter


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 14, 2010)

Mine is kind of a walk in smoker. Its 8.5 ft tall but you don't really walk into it since the grates go all the way to the door. Here is a link do my photo bucket folder. I heat this will a propane turkey fryer burner it works great. 

http://s802.photobucket.com/albums/y...nstner/Smoker/


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 14, 2010)

Mine's not a walk in either but holds plenty.
http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/...mokehouse.html

Depending on the size you build, the dry stack method of using cinderblocks might work for you. Dry stack with no mortar, then run rebar through every other hole and fill those holes with cement or quickcrete..then fill the remaining holes with dirt. 
It's worked out great for my smokehouse but then again it would depend on the size you are going to build.

Good luck with what ever you build.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 14, 2010)

Forgot to add.... Welcome to the forum! Glad to have you here. :)
If you get the time , post in "Roll Call." We'd love to hear more about you and what equipment you smoke on.


----------



## silverado2100 (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=8812

hope this helps


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 16, 2010)

Try this 

http://www.lsuagcenter.com/en/our_of...te+masonry.htm

or

http://msucares.com/pubs/plans/5695.pdf

or

http://www.ag.ndsu.nodak.edu/abeng/miscplans.htm


----------



## texas rebel (Feb 23, 2010)

Link no good


----------



## texas rebel (Feb 23, 2010)

Good links thanks


----------

